# The Day I popped around the corner shop for some Milk !!



## Dave hypahippy (28 May 2013)

On the 21 January 2007 was a day I will never forget! I cycle around to my local corner shop for some Milk which I did not get...Cycling on a straight Road passing parked cars just about to stop for the shops and A nice Chap Pulls right out into the side of me and twists my Low left leg and foot right around so it was facing backwards... Nice A...and drive off without a Sorry ,I try'd to get up I was still sitting on my bike laying on the road side wonder WTH just happened


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 May 2013)

to CC Dave, nothing quite like making an entrance as they say 

I'd wager that must have smarted, I do hope the ensuing 6+ years of recuperation have made everything well again


----------



## Dave hypahippy (28 May 2013)

And they never noticed that the fib had broken too


----------

